# 1964 GTO front fender question



## 1ernhrt (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 1964 GTO post car and one of the front fenders has been replaced and isn't exactly like the other, how can I tell which is correct. I thought someone may have used a 4 door car fender, is this possible? Are there numbers stamped in the metal in a specific location. I'll shut up and listen, thanks for helping a newbie on his first post.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How are the fenders not exactly alike? Pictures of the differences would be helpful.


----------



## 1ernhrt (Feb 2, 2010)

I just gave it a hard look and some measurements. The driver side is my problem, the fender lines up fairly well along the door and hood but the wheel well is the problem. The lower back area of the fender is a half an inch shorter on the drivers side and the front part of the fender only has .5 inches of clearance and an excess toward the back. The passenger side has good clearances and fits perfectly. The car was never wrecked just rusted, I guess this one was replaced with aftermarket or other model. Where can I get a replacement fender that will provide oem specs and performance?
Thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sounds like its been wrecked. do you know the history all the way back to 64?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

1964 GTO Lemans Tempest fenders


----------



## 1ernhrt (Feb 2, 2010)

I am the third owner, original died and left it to rust away in a field. 2nd owner restored and found a convertible so I picked up where he left off. The car runs straight down the road with hands off the wheel, no pulling under throttle, and the frame shows no signs of pulls and there are no cut and welds.. Are the tempest, lemans and gto all identical in their fenders. I notice the ones in manchester must have come off a tempest due to the trim lines at the bottom of the fender. I'm thinking of pulling the fender and looking to see if it's a bad knock off. I will string the car today in the garage and report what I find. Thanks for the help everyone. I will return the favor in the spring when I begin poasting Gto tri power setups and other goodies my father collected. He worked at a Pontiac dealer for many a year beginning in 1962. I'm restoring this one in his hnor, we never got to do a goat together, she is identical to My parents first new car a 64 gto tri power 4 speed car.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

a simple wheelbase measurement can tell you a little also. measure wheel lip to wheel lip makes it pretty acurate. most knock off parts have a stamp on the inside edge of the top. good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1ernhrt said:


> I just gave it a hard look and some measurements. The driver side is my problem, the fender lines up fairly well along the door and hood but the wheel well is the problem. *The lower back area of the fender is a half an inch shorter on the drivers side and the front part of the fender only has .5 inches of clearance and an excess toward the back.* The passenger side has good clearances and fits perfectly. The car was never wrecked just rusted, I guess this one was replaced with aftermarket or other model. Where can I get a replacement fender that will provide oem specs and performance?
> Thanks


Post a picture of that area on both fenders so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It could be the fender was rusted out at the bottom and a bad patch made that didn't fit the original dimensions.
I would scout around for a clean, southern, fender to start with. They are out there.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

All 64 Fenders are the same ie GTO Lemans Tempest. Just the drilled holes were what turned into ome of the three. Sounds like someone did a little shortening of yours. Many years ago I caped one thats a good back half welded to a good front half but was never happy with it. Les


----------

